# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  أقوال أئمة المذاهب الإسلامية في جواز كشف وجه المرأة !

## هشيم بن بشير

أقوال أئمة المذاهب الإسلامية في جواز كشف وجه المرأة

أولا : مذهب الحنفية

قال الطحاوي في "شرح معاني الآثار" (2|392): "أبيح للناس أن ينظروا إلى ما ليس بمحرّم عليهم من النساء إلى وجوههن وأكفهن، وحرم ذلك عليهم من أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو قول أبي حنيفة وأبي يوسف ومحمد رحمهم الله تعالى". وذكره الشيباني في "المبسوط" (3|56) واختاره, وفي بدائع الصنائع 5-121, وكذلك السرخسي في كتابه المبسوط (10/152-153). 

وقال الجصاص _وهو حنفي _ في (أحكام القرآن) ( 3/316 ): وقول ابن مسعود في أن (ما ظهر مِنْها) هو الثياب؛ لا معنى له؛ لأنه معلوم أنه ذكر الزينة، والمراد العضو الذي عليه الزينة، ألا ترى أن سائر ما تتزين به من الحلي والقُلب والخلخال والقلادة يجوز أن تظهرها للرجال إذا لم تكن هي لابستها، فعلمنا أن المراد مواضع الزينة، كما قال في نسق الآية بعد هذا: ( ولا يُبْدِيْن زِينتهُنّ إِلاّ لِبُعُولتِهِنّ)   والمراد موضع الزينة، فتأويلها على الثياب لا معنى له، إذ كان مما يرى الثياب عليها دون شيء من بدنها كما يراها إذا لم تكن لابستها). وانتصر لهذا القول الزمخشري في "كشافهِ".

ثانيا: مذهب المالكية

جاء في "الموطأ" رواية يحيى (2|935): "سئل مالك: هل تأكل المرأة مع غير ذي محرم منها أو مع غلامها؟ فقال مالك: ليس بذلك بأس إذا كان ذلك على وجه ما يُعرفُ للمرأة أن تأكل معه من الرجال قال: وقد تأكل المرأة مع زوجها ومع غيره ممن يؤاكله".

 قال الباجي في "المنتفى شرح الموطأ" (7|252): "يقتضي أن نظر الرجل إلى وجه المرأة وكفيها مباح لأن ذلك يبدو منها عند مؤاكلتها".

 قال ابن القطان في النظر في أحكام النظر (ص143) بعد أن ذكر هذا النص عن مالك: "وهذا نص قوله. وفيه إباحة إبدائها وجهها وكفيها للأجنبي. إذ لا يتصور الأكل إلا هكذا. وقد أبقاه الباجي على ظاهره". 

وفي كتاب "البيان والتحصيل" لابن رشد الجد عن مالك أنه سئل عما يظهر من وجه المرأة، فأدار عمامته تحت ذقنه وفوق حاجبيه معلناً بذلك جواز ظهور دائرة الوجه.... وكذلك في "المدونة" (2/221(ونقله ابن عبدالبر في "التمهيد" (15-111) وارتضاه. 

وذكره القرطبي في تفسيره قال: قلت : هذا قول حسن، إلا أنه لما كان الغالب من الوجه والكفين ظهورهما عادة وعبادة. 

ثالثا: مذهب الشافعية

قال الإمام الشافعي في كتابه "الأم" (1|89): "وكل المرأة عورة، إلا كفيها ووجهها. وظهر قدميها عورة". واختاره البيهقي في السنن الكبرى (7|85) وفي "الآداب".. واختاره البغوي الشافعي في "شرح السنة" (9|23), وكذلك في روضة الطالبين وعمدة المفتين (6/15).. وفي المجموع شرح المهذب (17/298).

رابعا: مذهب الحنابلة

قال ابن قدامة في المغني (ج1/ص349): (ولو كان الوجه والكفان عورة لما حرم سترهما ولأن الحاجة تدعو إلى كشف الوجه للبيع والشراء والكفين للأخذ والإعطاء) . 
وكذلك قاله المرداوي في "الإنصاف" (1|452): (الصّحِيحُ مِنْ الْمذْهبِ أنّ الْوجْه ليْس بِعوْرةٍ. وعليْهِ الأصْحابُ. وحكاهُ الْقاضِي إجْماعًا).

 وقال ابن مفلح في "الآداب الشرعية" (1/316): ( قال العلماء رحمهم الله تعالى: وفي هذا حجة على أنه لا يجب على المرأة أن تستر وجهها في طريقها وإنما ذلك سنة مستحبة لها).
قال ابن عبدالبر في التمهيد (6|364) في المرأة: (وقال أبو بكر بن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث: "كل شيء من المرأة عورة حتى ظفرها". ثم رواه بإسناده عنه ثم قال: "قول أبي بكر هذا خارج عن أقاويل أهل العلم، لإجماع العلماء على أن للمرأة أن تصلي المكتوبة، ويداها ووجهها مكشوف ذلك كله منها تباشر الأرض به. وأجمعوا على أنها لا تصلي متنقبة ولا عليها أن تلبس فقازين في الصلاة. وفي هذا أوضح الدلائل على أن ذلك منها غير عورة. وجائز أن ينظر إلى ذلك منها كل من نظر إليها بغير ريبة ولا مكروه. وأما النظر للشهوة فحرام تأملها من فوق ثيابها لشهوة، فكيف بالنظر إلى وجهها مسفرة؟).

خامساً : مذهب الظاهرية 

قال ابن حزم في المحلى (ج3/ ص216): بعدما ذكر الآية (وفيه نص على إباحة كشف الوجه لا يمكن غير ذلك أصلا).. جاء في كتاب" الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة" تأليف لجنة من العلماء منهم الجزيري: في بحث حد عورة المرأة (1/167-الطبعة الثانية): "أما إذا كانت بحضور رجل أجنبي أو امرأة غير مسلمة فعورتها جميع بدنها ما عدا الوجه والكفين فإنهما ليسا بعورة فيحل النظر لهما عند أمن الفتنة".
وأما القول بأن الأمر بأن لا تخمر المحرمة وجهها, ولا تلبس القفازين دليل على أنها كانت تفعل ذلك في غير الإحرام فهو قول باطل وإلا فهل يعني أمر الله الحجاج بتعرية رؤوسهم في الإحرام دليل على أنهم كانوا يغطونها وجوباً في غير الإحرام؟ وهذا ليس من قول أهل الفقه والنظر, ولا أهل الظاهر والأثر.. وأما حديث (المرأة عورة فإذا خرجت استشرفها الشيطان...). رواه الترمذي (117) وابن خزيمة (1685) وابن حبان (5598، 5599). فهو حديث ضعيف لأن كل طرقه المرفوعة فيها قتادة - وهو مدلس من الطبقة الثالثة- وقد عنعن بها. لذلك رجّح ابن خزيمة في صحيحه (3|94) ألا يكون قتادة قد سمع هذا الحديث.
______________________________  ___________

( الرد المفحم، على من خالف العلماء و تشدد و تعصب، و ألزم المرأة بستر وجهها و كفيها وأوجب، و لم يقتنع بقولهم: إنه سنة و مستحب )

للشيخ العلامة المحدث محمد  ناصر الدين الألباني –رحمه الله–   :

http://arabic.islamic***.com/sunni/rad_muf7im.htm

----------


## من صاحب النقب

هل تدل هذه النصوص على حكم الكشف دائماً أو في أوقات معينة ؟ مع ذكر الدليل

علماً أن هناك كتاب فيه الرد المفحم ، على من خالف العلماء و تساهل و تعصب ، و ألزم أن المرأة لها كشف وجهها دائماً ، و لم يقتنع أن قولهم : في وقت معين 

و هذا الكتاب اسمه الصارم المشهور في الرد على المفتونين بالسفور و هو للشيخ حمود التويجري 

علماً أن مؤلفه زميل لمؤلف الكتاب الذي ذكره صاحب الموضوع جزاه الله خيراً 

فأتمنى ممن يجده أن يرفعه كما تم رفع الكتاب الأول مع أن الرابط لا يعمل

و جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## ابو عبدالله السبيعي

هل وجه المرأة ليس بعورة هو قول الجمهور ؟



الدكتور / وليد بن عثمان الرشودي (*)


 الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهداه وبعد:
لا يخفى على كل مسلم -درس شيئا من الكتاب والسنة- ما يطرأ على هذه الأمة زمن الفتن، ومن ذلك الخوض في المسائل الشرعية بلا حجة علمية ولا أمانة دينية، مصداقاً للحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه، من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص -رضي الله عنهما- قال سمعت رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول: إن الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعاً ينتزعه من العباد، ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء، حتى إذا لم يبق عالماً اتخذ الناس رؤوساً جهالاً فسئلوا فأفتوا بغير علم فضلوا وأضلوا. 
وإنه في زماننا تعدى الأمر ذلك، فأصبح العلم -أعني الشرعي- كلأً مباحاً لكل مدعٍ للكتابة، محسن لصف العبارة، غير مبال بالمراقبة الإلهية، ولا النصرة للسنة النبوية، من كتبة زادهم التصفح والنقل المبتور والادعاء المثبور، روَّجت لكتاباتهم صحافة الباطل التي تنصر المنكر وتخذل المعروف، فالله طليبهم وهو حسيبهم، ولن نحزن؛ فالله يقول: ( بلْ نَقْذِفُ بِالْحَقِّ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ فَيَدْمَغُهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ زَاهِقٌ وَلَكُمُ الْوَيْلُ مِمَّا تَصِفُونَ )

أما ما يتعلَّق بعنواني، وهو: هل وجه المرأة ليس بعورة هو قول الجمهور ؟ فالذي دعاني أليه هو ما كثر اللغط حوله في تلك الصحافة السيارة، والمنتديات العامة، والقنوات الفضائية من أناس تصدَّروا فيها، فأعلنوا عقيرتهم ورددوا أن وجه المرأة ليس بعورة هو قول الجمهور، فأثَّر ذلك في نفسي، ودعاني للبحث المتجرد والبعيد عن التعصب لأي من الفريقين، لا سيما من يعرفني يعرف قدر العلم الشامخ والإمام الفذ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني في قلبي، ومكانته العلمية والعملية والدعوية عندي -رحمه الله رحمة واسعة- وهو الذي استفدنا منه أن الحق أحب ألينا من الرجال، وذكره هنا لأن كل من خاض في هذه المسألة تعلَّق بكلام الشيخ -رحمه الله- ثم بعد ذلك يزيد من عنده ما شاء أن يزيد وهنا أذكر أن جمعي يدور حول قول الجمهور في المسألة ،وأي النسبتين أولى أن تنسب له، فلك -أيها القارئ- الاطلاع الآن على أقوال أهل العلم، لتحكم بعد ذلك أيه قول الجمهور: 

أولاً: قول أئمتنا من الأحناف رحمهم الله تعالى: 
يرى فقهاء الحنفية –رحمهم الله- أنَّ المرأة لا يجوز لها كشف وجهها أمام الرجال الأجانب، لا لكونه عورة، بل لأنَّ الكشف مظنة الفتنة، وبعضهم يراه عورة مطلقاً، لذلك ذكروا أنَّ المسلمين متفقون على منع النِّساء من الخروج سافرات عن وجوههنَّ، وفيما يلي بعض نصوصهم في ذلك:
قال أبو بكر الجصاص، رحمه الله: المرأة الشابَّة مأمورة بستر وجهها من الأجنبي، وإظهار الستر والعفاف عند الخروج، لئلا يطمع أهل الرِّيب فيها (أحكام القرآن 3/458 )، وقال شمس الأئمة السرخسي، رحمه الله: حرمة النَّظر لخوف الفتنة، وخوف الفتنة في النَّظر إلى وجهها، وعامة محاسنها في وجهها أكثر منه إلى سائر الأعضاء (المبسوط 10/152)، وقال علاء الدين الحنفيُّ، رحمه الله: وتُمنع المرأة الشابَّة من كشف الوجه بين الرجال.
قال ابن عابدين، رحمه الله: المعنى: تُمنع من الكشف لخوف أن يرى الرجال وجهها فتقع الفتنة، لأنَّه مع الكشف قد يقع النَّظر إليها بشهوة.
وفسَّر الشهوة بقوله: أن يتحرك قلب الإنسان، ويميل بطبعه إلى اللَّذة. ونصَّ على أنَّ الزوج يعزر زوجته على كشف وجهها لغير محرم (حاشية ابن عابدين 3/261) وقال في كتاب الحجّ: وتستر وجهها عن الأجانب بإسدال شيءٍ متجافٍ لا يمسُّ الوجه، وحكى الإجماع عليه. (حاشية ابن عابدين 2/488).
ونقل عن علماء الحنفيّة وجوب ستر المرأة وجهها، وهي محرمة، إذا كانت بحضرة رجـال أجانب (حاشية ابن عابدين 2/528)، وقال الطحطاويُّ، رحمه الله: تمنع المرأة الشابَّة من كشف الوجه بين رجال. (رد المحتار 1/272)، ونصَّ الإسبيجانيُّ والمرغينانيُّ والموصليُّ على أنَّ وجه المرأة داخل الصلاة ليس بعورة، وأنَّه عورة خارجها، ورجَّح في (شرح المنية ) أنَّ الوجه عورة مطلقاً.
وقال: أمَّا عند وجود الأجانب فالإرخاء واجب على المحرمة عند الإمكان 
(حاشية إعلاء السنن للتهانوي 2/141).
ولمطالعة مزيد من أقول الفقهاء الحنفية يُنظر حاشية ابن عابدين (1/406-408)، والبحر الرائق لابن نجيم (1/284 و2/381)، وفيض الباري للكشميري (4/24و308). 
وقال سماحة مفتي باكستان الشيخ محمَّد شفيع الحنفيُّ: وبالجملة فقد اتفقت مذاهب الفقهاء، وجمهور الأمَّة على أنَّه لا يجوز للنِّساء الشوابّ كشف الوجوه والأكفّ بين الأجانب، ويُستثنى منه العجائز؛ لقوله تعالى :[وَالْقَوَاعِدُ مِنَ النِّسَآءِ ] (المرأة المسلمة ص 202). 
وقال السهارنفوريُّ الحنفيُّ، رحمه الله: ويدلُّ على تقييد كشف الوجه بالحاجة: اتفاق المسلمين على منع النِّساء أن يخرجن سافرات الوجوه، لاسيما عند كثرة الفساد وظهوره (بذل المجهود شرح سنن أبي داود 16/431).

ثانيا: أقوال أئمتنا من المالكيّة: 
يرى فقهاء المالكيّة أنَّ المرأة لا يجوز لها كشف وجهها أمام الرِّجال الأجانب، لا لكونه عورة، بل لأنَّ الكشف مظنَّة الفتنة، وبعضهم يراه عورة مطلقاً، لذلك فإنَّ النِّساء -في مذهبهم- ممنوعات من الخروج سافرات عن وجوههنَّ أمام الرجال الأجانب.
وفيما يلي بعض نصوصهم في ذلك:
قال القاضي أبو بكر بن العربيِّ، والقرطبيُّ رحمهما الله: المرأة كلُّها عورة، بدنها وصوتها، فلا يجوز كشف ذلك إلا لضرورة أو لحاجة، كالشهادة عليها، أو داء يكون ببدنها، أو سؤالها عمَّا يعنّ ويعرض عندها. ( أحكام القرآن 3/1578)، والجامع لأحكام القرآن (14/277).
وقال الشيخ أبو عليٍّ المشداليُّ، رحمه الله: إنَّ من كانت له زوجة تخرج وتتصرف في حوائجها بادية الوجه والأطراف -كما جرت بذلك عادة البوادي- لا تجوز إمامته، ولا تقبل شـهادته.
وسئل أحمد بن يحيى الونشريسيُّ -رحمه الله- عمن له زوجة تخرج بادية الوجـه، وترعى، وتحضـر الأعراس والولائم مع الرِّجال، والنِّسـاء يرقصن والرِّجال يكفون، هل يجرح من له زوجة تفعل هذا الفعل ؟
فأورد الفتوى السابقة، ثم قال: وقال أبو عبد الله الزواوي: إن كان قادراً على منعها ولم يفعل فما ذكر أبو عليٍّ ( المشداليّ ) صحيح.
وقال سيدي عبد الله بن محمد بن مرزوق: إن قدر على حجبها ممن يرى منها ما لا يحلّ ولم يفعل فهي جرحة في حقه، وإن لم يقدر على ذلك بوجه فلا. ومسألة هؤلاء القوم أخفض رتبة مما سألتم عنه، فإنَّه ليس فيها أزيد من خروجها وتصرفها بادية الوجه والأطراف، فإذا أفتوا فيها بجرحة الزوج، فجرحته في هذه المسؤول عنها أولى وأحرى، لضميمة ما ذُكر في السؤال من الشطح والرقص بين يدي الرجال الأجانب، ولا يخفى ما يُنْتِجُ الاختلاط في هذه المواطن الرذلة من المفاسد (المعيار المعرب للونشريسي 11/193).
وذكر الآبِّيُّ: أنَّ ابن مرزوق نصَّ على: أنَّ مشهور المذهب وجوب سـتر الوجـه والكفين إن خشـيت فتنة من نظر أجنبي إليها (جواهر الإكليل 1/41). ولمطالعة مزيد من أقول الفقهاء المالكية في وجوب تغطية المرأة وجهها، يُنظر: المعيار المعرب للونشريسي (10/165و11/226 و229)، ومواهب الجليل للحطّاب (3/141)، والذّخيرة للقرافي (3/307)، والتسهيل لمبارك (3/932)، وحاشية الدسوقي على الشرح الكبير (2/55)، وكلام محمد الكافي التونسي كما في الصارم المشهور (ص 103)، وجواهر الإكليل للآبي (1/186).

ثالثًا: أقوال أئمتنا من الشافعيَّة: 
يرى فقهاء الشافعية أنَّ المرأة لا يجوز لها كشف وجهها أمام الرِّجال الأجانب، سواء خُشيت الفتنة أم لا؛ لأنَّ الكشف مظنَّة الفتنة، وبعضهم يرى أنَّ الوجه عورة مطلقاً.
وفيما يلي بعض نصوصهم في ذلك:
قال إمام الحرمين الجوينيُّ، رحمه الله: اتفق المسلمون على منع النِّساء من الخروج سافرات الوجوه؛ لأنَّ النَّظر مظنَّة الفتنة، وهو محرك للشهوة، فاللائق بمحاسن الشرع سدُّ الباب فيه، والإعراض عن تفاصيل الأحوال، كالخلوة بالأجنبية.
(روضة الطالبين 7/24)، و بجيرمي على الخطيب (3/315).
ونقل ابن حجر -رحمه الله- عن الزياديّ، وأقرَّه عليه: أنَّ عورة المرأة أمام الأجنبي جميع بدنها، حتى الوجه والكفين على المعتمد.
وقال: قال صاحب النِّهاية: تَعَيَّنَ سترُ المرأة وجهها، وهي مُحْرِمَة، حيث كان طريقاً لدفع نظرٍ مُحَرَّم (تحفة المحتاج 2/112و4/165).
وقال ابن رسلان، رحمه الله: اتفق المسلمون على منع النِّساء أن يخرجن سافرات عن الوجوه، لاسيما عند كثرة الفسَّاق (عون المعبود 11/162).
وقال الشرقاويُّ، رحمه الله: وعورة الحرَّة خارج الصلاة بالنِّسبة لنظر الأجنبيِّ إليها فجميع بدنها حتَّى الوجه والكفين، ولو عند أمن الفتنة.
(حاشية الشرقاوي على تحفة الطلاب 1/174).
وقال النَّوويُّ، رحمه الله: لا يجوز للمسلمة أن تكشف وجهها ونحوه من بدنها ليهوديَّة أو نصرانيَّة وغيرهما من الكافرات، إلاَّ أن تكون الكافرة مملوكة لها، هذا هو الصحيح في مذهب الشافعيِّ رضي الله عنه (الفتاوى ص 192).
وقال ابن حجر، رحمه الله: استمر العمل على جواز خروج النِّساء إلى المساجد والأسواق والأسفار منتقبات؛ لئلا يراهنَّ الرِّجال.
وقال الغزَّاليُّ، رحمه الله: لم يزل الرجال على مرِّ الزمان مكشوفي الوجوه، والنِّساء يخرجن منتقبات (فتح الباري 9/337). 
ولمطالعة مزيد من أقوال الفقهاء الشافعية، يُنظر إحياء علوم الدين (2/49)، وروضة الطالبين (7/24)، وحاشية الجمل على شرح المنهج (1/411)، وحاشية القليوبي على المنهاج (1/177)، وفتح العلام (2/178) للجرداني، وحاشية السقاف ( ص 297)، وشرح السنة للبغوي ( 7/240).
وقال الموزعيُّ الشافعيُّ، رحمه الله: لم يزل عمل النَّاس على هذا، قديماً وحديثاً، في جميع الأمصار والأقطار، فيتسامحون للعجوز في كشف وجهها، ولا يتسامحون للشابَّة، ويرونه عورة ومنكراً، وقد تبين لك وجه الجمع بين الآيتين، ووجه الغلط لمن أباح النَّظر إلى وجه المرأة لغير حاجة.
والسلف والأئمة كمالك والشافعيِّ وأبي حنيفة وغيرهم لم يتكلموا إلا في عورة الصلاة، فقال الشافعيُّ ومالك: ما عدا الوجه والكفين، وزاد أبو حنيفة:
القدمين، وما أظنُّ أحداً منهم يُبيح للشابَّة أن تكشف وجهها لغير حاجة، ولا يبيح للشابِّ أن ينظر إليها لغير حاجة (تيسير البيان لأحكام القرآن 2/1001).

رابعا: أقوال أئمتنا من الحنابلة: 
يرى فقهاء الحنابلة أنَّ المرأة لا يجوز لها كشف وجهها أمام الرِّجال الأجانب، لكونه عورة مطلقاً.
وفيما يلي بعض نصوصهم في ذلك:
قال الإمام أحمد، رحمه الله: ظفر المرأة عورة، فإذا خرجت من بيتها فلا تُبِن منها شيئاً ولا خفها، فإنَّ الخفَّ يصف القدم، وأحبُّ إليَّ أن تجعل لكمها زراً عند يدها حتَّى لا يبن منها شيء (انظر الفروع 1/601). 
وقال ابن تيميّة، رحمه الله: وقبل أن تنزل آية الحجاب كان النِّساء يخرجن بلا جلباب، يرى الرِّجال وجهها ويديها، وكان إذ ذاك يجوز لها أن تُظهر الوجه والكفين ... ثم لما أنزل الله -عز وجل- آية الحجاب بقوله: [يَـأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُل لأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِن جَلاَبِيبِهِنَّ ]حجب النِّساء عن الرِّجال.
وقال: وكشف النِّساء وجوههنَّ بحيث يراهنَّ الأجانب غير جائز، وعلى ولي الأمرِ الأمرُ بالمعروف والنهي عن هذا المنكر وغيره، ومن لم يرتدع فإنَّه يعاقب على ذلك بما يزجره.
وقال ابن القيِّم، رحمه الله: الشارع شرع للحرائر أن يسترن وجوههنَّ عن الأجانب، وأمَّا الإماء فلم يوجب عليهنَّ ذلك ...
والعورة عورتان: عورة في الصلاة، وعورة في النَّظر، فالحرَّة لها أن تصلي مكشوفة الوجه والكفين، وليس لها أن تخرج في الأسواق ومجامع النَّاس كذلك.

خامسا: أقوال أئمتنا من المحققين: 
قال الشوكاني رحمه الله في السيل الجرار (2/180) :"وأما تغطية وجه المرأة – يعني في الإحرام – فلما روي أن إحرام المرأة في وجهها ولكنه لم يثبت ذلك من وجه يصلح للاحتجاج به، وأما ما أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود وابن ماجة من حديث عائشة قالت: كان الركبان يمرون بنا ونحن مع رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله سلم- محرمات فإذا حاذونا سدلت إحدانا جلبابها من رأسها على وجهها، فإذا جاوزنا كشفناه "، وليس فيه ما يدل على أن الكشف لوجوههنَّ كان لأجل الإحرام، بل كنّ يكشفن وجوههن عند عدم وجوب من يجب سترها منه، ويسترنها عند وجود من يجب سترها منه. 
قال العلامة بكر أبو زيد: معلوم أن العمل المتوارث المستمر من عصر الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم- فمن بعدهم حجة شرعية يجب اتباعها، وتلقيها بالقبول، وقد جرى الإجماع العملي بالعمل المستمر المتوارث بين نساء المؤمنين على لزومهن البيوت، فلا يخرجن إلا لضرورة أو حاجة، وعلى عدم خروجهن أمام الرجال إلا متحجبات غير سافرات الوجوه، ولا حاسرات عن شيء من الأبدان، ولا متبرجات بزينة، واتفق المسلمون على هذا العمل المتلاقي مع مقاصدهم في بناء صرح العفة والطهارة والاحتشام والحياء والغيرة، فمنعوا النساء من الخروج سافرات الوجوه، حاسرات عن شيء من أبدانهن أو زينتهن.
فهذان إجماعان متوارثان معلومان من صدر الإسلام، وعصور الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان، حكى ذلك جمع من الأئمة، منهم الحافظ ابن عبد البر، والإمام النووي، وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وغيرهم رحمهم الله تعالى، واستمر العمل به إلى نحو منتصف القرن الرابع عشر الهجري، وقت انحلال الدولة الإسلامية إلى دول.
الأدلة من النظر: 
• قال الشنقيطيُّ، رحمه الله: إنَّ المنصف يعلم أنَّه يبعد كل البعد أن يأذن الشارع للنِّساء في الكشف عن الوجه أمام الرِّجال الأجانب، مع أنَّ الوجه هو أصل الجمال والنَّظر إليه من الشابَّة الجميلة هو أعظم مثير للغرائز البشريَّة، وداع إلى الفتنة، والوقوع فيما لا ينبغي. (أضواء البيان تفسير القرآن بالقرآن 6/602).
ويتَّضح مما سبق جلياً ظاهراً أن قول الجمهور هو القول بعورة وجه المرأة، بل حكى الإجماع على ذلك أئمة يعتمد نقلهم للإجماع وهم:
• ابن عبد البر من المالكية المغاربة. 
• والنووي من الشافعية المشارقة .
• وابن تيمية من الحنابلة.
• وحكى الاتفاق السهارنفوري، والشيخ محمد شفيع الحنفي من الحنفية.
فهل يبقى بعد ذلك حجة لمدعٍ أن قول الجمهور خلاف ذلك ؟.
• تنبيهان مهمان:
• الأول: أنه لا يجوز إطلاق كلام الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني بجواز كشف الوجه دون تقييده بأن المستحب هو تغطية الوجه.
• ثانيًا: على كل باحث في هذه المسألة أن يتجرد في البحث، جاعلاً مراقبة الله نصب عينيه، ثم معرفة مفاتح العلم، فالبعض يلتقط أقوالاً من كتاب الصلاة، ولا يراجع كتاب الحج والنظر للمخطوبة، فيقع في الخلط والخطأ في نسبة الأقوال دون تحقيق وتمحيص.
وبعد فهذا ما تيسَّر جمعه نصرة لأئمتنا أن ينسب لهم ما لم يصح عنهم، وحماية لجناب المرجعية العلمية الأصيلة، وعدم الخلط والتشويه للعلم وأهله. 

أسأل الله –تعالى- أن ينفع بما كتبت، وأن يجعله لوجهه خالصًا، ولسنة نبيه متبعاً، والحمد لله رب العالمين.
ملحوظة: اعتمدت كثيراً على الكتاب الماتع النافع الأدلة المطمئنة على أن الحجاب طهر وعز للمؤمنة، لفضيلة الشيخ أحمد بن عبد العزيز الحمدان حفظه الله تعالى. 

--------------------------
(*) رئيس قسم الدراسات الإسلامية بكلية المعلمين بالرياض

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

كلٌ يحشد لقوله...وهذا كاف في توهين دعوى الإجماع.
تنبيه: قد أشرت في مشاركة سابقة إلى أن الإجماع المستفاد من عمل المسلمين ليس في قوة الإجماع القولي المتعارف عليه جيلاً بعد جيل.
تنبيه آخر: لا خلاف في أن الجمهور يرون أنه ليس للمراة أن تكشف وجهها بحضرة الأجنبي إلا لضرورة ، هذا الذي للمرء أن يقول فيه بكل حزم وجزم: هناك "إجماع" على أن هذا قول الجمهور !.
يؤيد ما قررته هنا كلام نفيس للإمام الجويني في "البرهان " (1/434) ، يقول فيه:((لو فرضنا اجتماع العلماء في مجلس وقام سئل إلى رجل حنفي وسأله عن مسألة اختلف العلماء فيها فلو أجاب المفتى الحنفي بما يوازى مذهب أبي حنيفة فسكت الحاضرون عليه لابتدرت الأوهام إلى حمل سكوتهم على التسويغ في محل الاجتهاد وتمهيد عذر المفتي المعرب عن مذهبه المسوغ وإذا تردد سكوتهم كما ذكرناه والإجماع هو القول الجازم المبتوت فيستحيل ادعاؤه على صفته وشروطه في محل تقابل الاحتمالات.
وهذا يتضح بصورة تناقض صورة الخلاف وهي أن واحدا لو ذكر على رءوس الأشهاد وجمع المفتين قولا خرق به الإجماع وخالف دين الأمة فالمفتون لا يسكتون عليه بل يثورون مبادرين إلى الإنكار عليه وتجهيله وتسفيه عقله وذلك لأن الذي جاد به ليس قولا ينقدح تسويغه لقائل فهذا معنى قول الشافعي لا ينسب إلى ساكت قول)).

قلت : والقول بوجود من يبيح كشف المرأة وجهها وكفيها سواء بضرورة أو غير ضرورة ، ليس بجديد إلا على من قل إطلاعه وكل بصره عن مطالعة دوواين أهل العلم.

----------


## الحُميدي

هذا الكتاب اسمه الصارم المشهور في الرد على المفتونين بالسفور و هو للشيخ حمود التويجري 


في الحقيقة قرأت هذا الكتاب ولكنه ضعيف الحجة امام كناب الشيخ الألباني -رحمه الله- المذكور....

مع قسوة الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله في رده...

ورحم الله الجميع...

----------


## الحُميدي

> رابعا: مذهب الحنابلة
> قال ابن عبدالبر في التمهيد (6|364) في المرأة: (وقال أبو بكر بن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث: "كل شيء من المرأة عورة حتى ظفرها". ثم رواه بإسناده عنه ثم قال: "قول أبي بكر هذا خارج عن أقاويل أهل العلم، لإجماع العلماء على أن للمرأة أن تصلي المكتوبة، ويداها ووجهها مكشوف ذلك كله منها تباشر الأرض به. وأجمعوا على أنها لا تصلي متنقبة ولا عليها أن تلبس فقازين في الصلاة. وفي هذا أوضح الدلائل على أن ذلك منها غير عورة. وجائز أن ينظر إلى ذلك منها كل من نظر إليها بغير ريبة ولا مكروه. وأما النظر للشهوة فحرام تأملها من فوق ثيابها لشهوة، فكيف بالنظر إلى وجهها مسفرة؟).
> ]


هل ابن عبدالبر حنبلي....؟

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> كلٌ يحشد لقوله...وهذا كاف في توهين دعوى الإجماع.
> تنبيه: قد أشرت في مشاركة سابقة إلى أن الإجماع المستفاد من عمل المسلمين ليس في قوة الإجماع القولي المتعارف عليه جيلاً بعد جيل.
> تنبيه آخر: لا خلاف في أن الجمهور يرون أنه ليس للمراة أن تكشف وجهها بحضرة الأجنبي إلا لضرورة ، هذا الذي للمرء أن يقول فيه بكل حزم وجزم: هناك "إجماع" على أن هذا قول الجمهور !.
> يؤيد ما قررته هنا كلام نفيس للإمام الجويني في "البرهان " (1/434) ، يقول فيه:((لو فرضنا اجتماع العلماء في مجلس وقام سئل إلى رجل حنفي وسأله عن مسألة اختلف العلماء فيها فلو أجاب المفتى الحنفي بما يوازى مذهب أبي حنيفة فسكت الحاضرون عليه لابتدرت الأوهام إلى حمل سكوتهم على التسويغ في محل الاجتهاد وتمهيد عذر المفتي المعرب عن مذهبه المسوغ وإذا تردد سكوتهم كما ذكرناه والإجماع هو القول الجازم المبتوت فيستحيل ادعاؤه على صفته وشروطه في محل تقابل الاحتمالات.
> وهذا يتضح بصورة تناقض صورة الخلاف وهي أن واحدا لو ذكر على رءوس الأشهاد وجمع المفتين قولا خرق به الإجماع وخالف دين الأمة فالمفتون لا يسكتون عليه بل يثورون مبادرين إلى الإنكار عليه وتجهيله وتسفيه عقله وذلك لأن الذي جاد به ليس قولا ينقدح تسويغه لقائل فهذا معنى قول الشافعي لا ينسب إلى ساكت قول)).
> قلت : والقول بوجود من يبيح كشف المرأة وجهها وكفيها سواء بضرورة أو غير ضرورة ، ليس بجديد إلا على من قل إطلاعه وكل بصره عن مطالعة دوواين أهل العلم.


شكراً لك على تعقيبك أخي الكريم ... ولكن التخصيص بالضرورة أو بأن لا يكون دائم قول باطل  ولا دليل عليه ... وأما الإجماع في هذه المسألة فهذا لا يقول به إلا من تعصب لواقعه وما تعود عليه وإلا فلم يقل به أحد من أهل العلم المتقدمين . 

ولعلي يا أخي عبدالله أن أسئلك أني سمعت من بعض الأصحاب من أهل جنوب المملكة  أن  النساء كانوا يأخذون بقول الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله في جواز كشف الوجه  لإنتشار المذهب الشافعي في جنوب المملكة في ذلك الوقت .... وأما تغطية الوجة أو النقاب فالمشهور انه كان في نجد وبعض قبائل البدوية ... واما الذي اعرفه من احد كبار السن والعلم بأن اهل الأحساء وشرق المملكة وشمالها  كانوا مالكية   واهل الغرب والجنوب كانوا شافعيه  فكان اهل تلك المناطق حتى قبل ثلاثين سنة تكشف النساء وجوههن ... ويؤمر الرجال بغض البصر . 

ومما يحزن أن بعض طلبة العلم _ هداهم الله _ كما قال الإمام محمد  ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله .. يتعصب لما تعود عليه  ( إنا وجدنا آبائنا على أمة .... )  . والله المستعان .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ هشيم بن بشير 

التعصب لما تعود عليه ممكن يقال للفريقين و ليس لواحد فقط ! و ممكن أن يرد به على قائله 

و إن كنت تقول إن التخصيص دعوى تخصيص قول الجمهور بالضرورة باطلة ، و التخصيص بالحاجة باطل و أنه ليس دائماً باطل ، و الإجماع لا يقوله إلا من تعصب لواقعه 

فهل كل من سبق ممن نقل الإجماع كالشوكاني و ابن رسلان و ابن عابدين و الجويني و الغزالي و الموزعي و غيرهم مما ورد في المقال  قل إطلاعه وكل بصره أو تعصب لواقعه ،  فربما الذي كثر إطلاعه لم يفهم ما يطلع عليه و فهم من كون وجه المرأة ليس بعورة أنه يجوز كشفه دائماً ، ثم تعصب لواقعه ، مع أن قائل الأمر الأول لم يرد الأمر الثاني ، و هل هؤلاء ليسوا علماء متقدمين   ، حسناً فصدر المرأة و ظهرها و ساقيها و يديها أمام المرأة ليست بعورة فهل يجوز لها كشفها أمام النساء دائماً ؟ أجب على هذا السؤال 

و انظر إلى نقولك التي نقلت عن العلماء المتقدمين هل شيء منها دل على أن الكشف يكون دائماً حتى يستدل بها على نقض الإجماع الذي أورده المخالف ، أو كلها مستثناة لضرورة أو حاجة ، فإت بنص يقول بجواز السفور من غير ضرورة و لا حاجة 

، و هذا هو الموضوع الذي سبق نقاشه هنا 

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=18074


و أنت رددت عليه هناك فلماذا فتح موضوع جديد مكرر 

الأخ الحميدي : هل الشيخ الألباني لم يقس على الشيخ التويجري عندما قال أنه يريد أن يلزم الناس بعادة قومه

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ هشيم أجب على هذا السؤال 

إن كنت تقول أن الذي قال بكشف وجه المرأة دائماً فقيه ، و علة الكشف أن الوجه ليس بعورة ، فيلزمه أن يقول أن المرأة يجوز لها أن تكشف صدرها و ظهرها و ساقيها و يديها أمام النساء دائماً من غير ضرورة و لا حاجة لأن هذه ليست بعورة ، فهل تقول بهذا ، و هل من قال بهذا هو فقيه يعتد به في نقض الإجماع ؟ بل و حتى الإجماع الظني ؟

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ هشيم 
قولك : ولكن التخصيص بالضرورة أو بأن لا يكون دائم قول باطل ولا دليل عليه 
لماذا لا يكون القول بأنه دائم هو الباطل الذي لا دليل عليه

عذراً على التقطيع في المشاركة لأمور خارجه عن القدرة

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> فإت بنص يقول بجواز السفور من غير ضرورة و لا حاجة


"الكشف" أم "السفور" ؟ وهل هناك فرق بينهما ؟

----------


## من صاحب النقب

السفور يراد به الكشف الدائم من غير التقيد بالضرورة و الحاجة و لا غيرها ، و قد تكون المرأة سافرة عن جسمها كله و قد تكون سافرة عن الوجه فقط ، ثم يا أخ عبد الله أنا و إياك قد انتهينا و إنما الخطاب لهشيم 

مع أني لا أؤيده على فتح موضوع جديد و قد سبق الكلام هناك فلا داعي لأن نكرر كلامنا

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ الحميدي : قلت : قرأت هذا الكتاب ولكنه ضعيف الحجة امام كناب الشيخ الألباني 

جزاك الله خيراً ، لكن هناك حجج حديثية و هناك حجج فقهية ، و الموضوع ليس مقصوراً على أحدهما ، علماً أن الشيخ التويجري ألف كتابه قبل كتاب الألباني و ليس رداً على هذا الكتاب بعينه حتى يستوعبه لأن الألباني ذكر كلام التويجري في كتابه ، و التويجري توفي سنة 1413 ، و لا أدري هل كتاب الألباني هذا طبع على حياة التويجري أو بعده

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ هشيم في قولك : 

واما الذي اعرفه من احد كبار السن والعلم بأن اهل الأحساء وشرق المملكة وشمالها كانوا مالكية واهل الغرب والجنوب كانوا شافعيه فكان اهل تلك المناطق حتى قبل ثلاثين سنة تكشف النساء وجوههن ... ويؤمر الرجال بغض البصر . 

أرجو عدم فتح باب النعرات ، و إن كان ما قلته صحيحاً و ما دام أن المشرف لم يحذفه فهل الشافعية و المالكية هم الذين نشروا هذا المذهب أو هم الترك ؟ الله أعلم علماً أنه من أشد من قاوم الترك أهل عسير و صنعاء و حضرموت و نجد و أتمنى من المشرف أن يحذف هذا المقطع من كلامك فإذا حذفه فليحذف الرد عليه

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> الأخ هشيم أجب على هذا السؤال 
> إن كنت تقول أن الذي قال بكشف وجه المرأة دائماً فقيه ، و علة الكشف أن الوجه ليس بعورة ، فيلزمه أن يقول أن المرأة يجوز لها أن تكشف صدرها و ظهرها و ساقيها و يديها أمام النساء دائماً من غير ضرورة و لا حاجة لأن هذه ليست بعورة ، فهل تقول بهذا ، و هل من قال بهذا هو فقيه يعتد به في نقض الإجماع ؟ بل و حتى الإجماع الظني ؟


اختلف العلماء في ذلك على عدة أقوال:

1– القبل والدبر كما هي عورة الرجل أمام الرجل. ودليلهم قوله تعالى (وليحفظن فروجهن) . وهذا مذهب أحمد بن حنبل وابن حزم. وهو القول الصحيح إن شاء الله.

2– بين السرة والركبة. ودليلهم حديثٌ ضعيف. وهذا هو مذهب مالك والشافعي، وقال به بعض الحنابلة. وهو قول جمهور الفقهاء.

3– أضاف الأحناف لذلك البطن والظهر بحجة عقلية.

4– كل بدنها عدا الأطراف، أي عدا الرأس والذراعين والساقين. وهو رأي لبعض المعاصرين كالمودودي (ويبدو أنه يعتبر الرأس عورة أيضاً!). وهو قولٌ شاذٌّ غريب.

وقد ذهبنا إلى القول الأول لقوة أدلته وسلامته من المعارض.

 واحتج مخالفونا علينا بعدة أدلة أهمها:

1– تفسير موضوع على ابن عباس رواه ابن جرير (9|307): من طريق عبد الله بن صالح (كاتب الليث، ضعيف) عن معاوية بن صالح عن علي بن أبي طلحة (مرسلاً)، عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال:(ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها) ، قال: &#171;الزينة التي تبديها لهؤلاء قرطها وقلادتها وسوارها. فأما خلخالها وعضداها ونحرها وشعرها، فإنه لا تبديه إلا لزوجها&#187;.

قلت هذه الرواية من كتاب، وهي صحيفة علي بن أبي طلحة الهاشمي، التي رواها عن عبد الله بن صالح جمع غفير من أئمة أهل الحديث. وهي لا تصح لعدة أسباب كثيرة، أوضحناها في بحثنا عن تخريج الأسانيد المروية عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه  في التفسير.

هذا إضافة للنكارة الشديدة في هذا الأثر في أنه لم يعمل به أحد من فقهاء السلف، وكونه مخالفاً للمشهور عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه . وقد بيّن ذلك الشيخ الألباني بالتفصيل في كتابه "الرد المفحم، على من خالف العلماء و تشدد و تعصب، و ألزم المرأة بستر وجهها و كفيها وأوجب، و لم يقتنع بقولهم: إنه سنة و مستحب".

2– واحتجوا بحديث عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه : &#171;المرأة عورة فإذا خرجت استشرفها الشيطان...&#187;. ونقول لهم أن الحديث ضعيف لأن كل طرقه المرفوعة فيها قتادة وهو مدلس وقد عنعن بها. والطرق التي ليس بها تدليس قتادة، رجح الدارقطني (5|314) وقفها. وليس فيه دلالةٌ أصلاً على ما تريدون.

3– واحتجوا بحديثٍ موضوع عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً: &#171;ما فوق الركبتين من العورة وما أسفل من السرة من العورة&#187;. قالوا: هذا الحديث نص صريح في تحديد العورة، وهو عامٌّ للرجال والنساء، فليس في الحديث تحديد، فيُحمل على العموم.

قلنا: هذا لا يصح البتة. فقد رواه الدارقطني في سننه (1|231) (والبيهقي كذلك) من طريق سعيد بن راشد عن عباد بن كثير عن زيد بن أسلم عن عطاء بن يسار عن أبي أيوب رضي الله عنه . وسعيد بن راشد وعباد بن كثير متروكان، فسقط هذا الحديث.

4– أخرج أبو داود في سننه (4|64 #4113): حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن الميمون ثنا الوليد عن الأوزاعي عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: &#171;إذا زوج أحدكم عبده أمته فلا ينظر إلى عورتها&#187;. قلت الوليد بن مسلم مدلّس تدليس تسوية عن شيخه الأوزاعي. وقد جاء من طريق في سنن البيهقي (2|226) التصريح بالتحديث عن الأوزاعي. واحتمال أن يكون الوليد قد أسقط راوياً ضعيفاً بين الأوزاعي وعمرو بن شعيب ضعيف، لكنه موجود. وعلى أية حال فمعنى الحديث صحيح وإن ضَعُف سنده. وليس فيه تحديد لعورة المرأة.

لكن أخرجه أبو داود والبيهقي (2|228) والدارقطني في سننه (1|230) من وجه آخر من طرق عن داود بن سوار عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: &#171;إذا زوج أحدكم خادمه عبده أو أجيره فلا ينظر إلى ما دون السرة وفوق الركبة&#187;. وهذا المتن رواه الثقات بألفاظ مختلفة عن سوار بن داود، مما يدل على قلة حفظه لهذا الحديث. فهذا المتن المضطرب ضعيف لا يصلح ليعارض المتن الذي يرويه الأوزاعي. وابن داود هذا فيه ضعف، قال عنه الدارقطني: &#171;لا يتابع على أحاديثه، فيعتبر به&#187;. وقد ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات (6|422) ويقصد العدالة، وقال عنه: &#171;يخطئ&#187;. ووثقه ابن معين، وهو قد يتساهل في توثيق من لم تكن له رواية إلا الحديث أو الحديثين. وقال عنه الذهبي في الميزان (3|14): &#171;يضعف&#187;، وقال (7|358): &#171;فيه لين&#187;. وأشار العقيلي وابن عدي والبيهقي إلى اضطرابه في هذا الحديث.

والحديث جاء أيضاً عند البيهقي (#3053) من طريق الخليل بن مرة عن ليث بن أبي سليم عن عمرو بن شعيب به، ولا يصح، فالخليل ضعيف ساقط، وليث مختلط لم يتميز حديثه، فيكفي علة واحدة من هاتين العلتين لرده. وأحسن لفظ لهذا الحديث هو لفظ الأوزاعي، وليس فيه ما يريدون.

5– واحتجوا بأحاديث ضعيفة وأباطيل تنهى عن دخول الحمامات. وقالوا أن ذلك دليلٌ على وجوب تغطية غالب الجسم. وأنه لو كانت عورة المرأة أمام المرأة هي السوءتين فقط، لأُجيز للمرأة أن تدخل الحمام. وإليك أهم تلك الأحاديث التي استدلوا بها:

1) احتجوا بحديثٍ باطلٍ أخرجه أبو داود (4|39): من طريق عبد الرحمن بن زياد بن أنعم الإفريقي (ضعيف الحفظ) عن عبد الرحمن بن رافع (مجهول) عن عبد الله بن عمرو مرفوعاً: &#171;إنها ستفتح لكم أرض العجم، وستجدون فيها بيوتاً يقال لها الحمامات. فلا يدخلنها الرجال إلا بالأزر. وامنعوها النساء إلا مريضة أو نفساء&#187;.

2) واحتجوا بحديث منقطع عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه  قال، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : &#171;احذروا بيتاً يقال له الحمام&#187;. قلنا الحديث له إسنادٌ ظاهره الصحة. ولذلك اغتر به بعض العلماء فصححه. ولكن الصواب فيه أنه مرسل كما أثبت ذلك أبو حاتم في علله (2|240) والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى (7|309) والبزّار.

3) واحتجوا بما رواه أبو داود والترمذي وعبد الرزاق من طريق أبي المليح الهذلي أن نساء من أهل حمص أو من أهل الشام دخلن على عائشة فقالت: &#171;أنتن اللاتي يدخلن نساءكن الحمامات؟ سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول: &#171;ما من امرأة تضع ثيابها في غير بيت زوجها إلا هتكت الستر بينها وبين ربها&#187;. وهذا حديث مرسل، ولا نعرف ممن سمعه أبو المليح هذا.

4) واحتجوا بما أخرجه الحاكم والطبراني في الأوسط (2|194) من طريق إسحاق بن راهوية عن معاذ بن هشام (صدوق ربما وهم) عن أبيه عن عطاء (بن السائب، اختلط وتلقن) عن أبي الزبير (مدلس) عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : &#171;من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر فلا يدخل حليلته الحمام. ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر فلا يدخل الحمام إلا بمئزر.......الخ&#187;. قال الطبراني: &#171;يقال إن عطاء الذي روى عنه هشام الدستوائي هذا الحديث هو: عطاء بن السائب. ولم يرو هذا الحديث عنه إلا هشام. ولا عن هشام إلا ابنه. تفرد به إسحاق&#187;.

5) واحتجوا بما أخرجه الحاكم من طريق أبي صالح كاتب الليث (منكر الحديث) عن الليث عن يعقوب بن إبراهيم عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير عن محمد بن ثابت بن شرحبيل (فيه جهالة) أن عبد الله بن يزيد الخطمي حدثه عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: &#171;من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر فليكرم ضيفة ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر فليكرم جارة ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر فلا يدخل الحمام إلا بمئزر ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر من نسائكم فلا تدخل الحمام&#187;. وهذا حديثه أعله الهيثمي بضعف أبي صالح. قلت: وكذلك جهالة ابن شرحبيل.

6) واحتجوا بما أخرجه أحمد وأبو يعلى و الطبراني و الحاكم من طريق دراج أبي السمح عن السائب: أن نساء دخلن على أم سلمة رضي الله عنها ، فسألتهن من أنتن؟ قلن: من أهل حمص. قالت: من أصحاب الحمامات؟ قلن: وما بها بأس؟ قالت: سمعت رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : &#171;أيما امرأة نزعت ثيابها في غير بيتها فقد خرق الله عنها سترها&#187;. أخرجوه من طريق دراج أبي السمح (متروك كما قال الحافظ الدارقطني) عن السائب (مجهول). فهذا إسناده مظلمٌ لا تقوم به حجة.

7) واحتجوا بحديث مظلمٍ عن أم الدرداء رضي الله عنها قالت: خرجت من الحمام، فلقيني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقال: &#171;من أين يا أم الدرداء؟&#187;. فقلت: من الحمام. فقال: &#171;والذي نفسي بيده، ما من امرأة تنزع ثيابها في غير بيت أحد من أمهاتها، إلا هاتكة كل ستر بينها وبين الرحمن عز وجل&#187;. وهذا حديث موضوع. سرد ابن الجوزي أسانيده ثم قال في العلل المتناهية (1|341): &#171;هذا حديث لا يصح. قد سبق في كتابنا أن ابن لهيعة ذاهب الحديث. فأما زبان، فقال أحمد: أحاديثه مناكير. وقال ابن حبان: لا يحتج به. وأما سهل بن معاذ، فقال يحيى: ضعيف. وقال ابن حبان: لست أدري التخليط منه أو من زبان. وأما أبو صخر، فاسمه حميد بن زياد، ضعفه يحيى. وهذا الحديث باطل، لم يكن عندهم حمامات زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم &#187;.

8) وأخرج الترمذي بإسناد ضعيف عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: &#171;من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر فلا يدخل الحمام (إلا بمئزر). ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر فلا يدخل حليلته الحمام....الخ&#187;. وهذا الحديث كفانا الترمذي بيان ضعفه فقال في سننه (5|113): &#171;هذا حديث حسن غريب. لا نعرفه من حديث طاووس عن جابر، إلا من هذا الوجه. قال محمد بن إسماعيل (أي البخاري): ليث بن أبي سليم صدوق وربما يهم في الشيء. قال محمد بن إسماعيل وقال أحمد بن حنبل: ليث لا يفرح بحديثه، كان ليث يرفع أشياء لا يرفعها غيره. فلذلك ضعفوه&#187;.

9) وهناك أحاديث ضعيفة أخرى، ولا حجة لهم فيها. ولذلك قال الحافظ الحازمي في كتابه الاعتبار (187): &#171;باب النهي عن دخول الحمام ثم الإذن فيه بعد ذلك&#187;. ثم قال في آخره: &#171;وأحاديث الحمام كلها معلولة (يعني المرفوعات)، وإنما يصح فيها عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم&#187;. وقد ضعفها كذلك الحافظ عبد الحق الأشبيلي في الأحكام الوسطى له (1|244). وقال الذهبي: &#171;أحاديث الحمام لم يتفق على صحة شيء منها&#187;. وقال المنذري: &#171;أحاديث الحمام كلها معلولة. وإنما يصح منها عن الصحابة&#187;. قال العجلوني في كشف الخفاء (2|566) في الخاتمة في باب الأحاديث الموضوعة: &#171;وباب النهي عن دخول الحمام لم يصح فيه شيء&#187;.

10) واحتجوا بأثرٍ موقوفٍ على عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه  ينهى فيه نساء المسلمين على دخول الحمامات. وقالوا: هذا النهي دليلٌ على أن المرأة يجب عليها أن تستتر من المرأة الأخرى وتغطي غالب جسمها. لأنه لا يجوز لها الدخول إلى الحمام إلا لضرورة.

قلنا: هذا الأثر جاء من عدة طرق كلها ضعيف. فقد رواه عبد الرزاق (1|295 #1134) عن ابن المبارك عن هشام بن الغاز عن عبادة بن نسي –قال ابن الأعرابي: وجدت في كتاب غيري عن قيس بن الحارث– قال: &#171;كتب عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه إلى أبي عبيدة بلغني...&#187; فذكره. ورواه عبد الرزاق أيضاً (1136) من طريق إسماعيل بن عياش عن هشام بن الغاز عن عبادة بن نسي عن قيس بن الحارث قال: كتب عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه  إلى أبي عبيدة فذكره.

ولكن رواه سعيد بن منصور عن إسماعيل بن عياش عن هشام بن الغاز عن عبادة بن نسي عن أبيه عن الحارث بن قيس قال كتب عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه إلى أبي عبيدة رضي الله عنه  فذكره، فزاد فيه عن أبيه، وجعله من رواية الحارث بن قيس. ورواه سعيد بن منصور أيضاً عن عيسى بن يونس عن هشام بن الغاز عن عبادة بن نسي قال: &#171;كتب عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ... الحديث&#187;. ورواه ابن جرير كذلك عن عيسى بن يونس بمثله.

ففي رواية ابن المبارك عند عبد الرزاق وعيسى بن يونس عند سعيد بن منصور وابن جرير عن عبادة بن نسي مرسلاً. وزاد إسماعيل بن عياش كما في رواية سعيد بن منصور عن عبادة عن أبيه عن الحارث بن قيس، ونسي والد عبادة مجهول. وأسقطه في رواية عبد الرزاق. فيكون الأثر منقطعاً بين عبادة وقيس بن الحارث، كما أنه جعله من رواية الحارث بن قيس بدل قيس بن الحارث. وهذا كله يدل على اضطراب إسماعيل في روايته لهذا الأثر. بينما الأثبات رووه عن عبادة (ت 118هـ) مرسلاً. فيكون مدار الحديث على "نسي" المجهول. وقد رجح ذلك أبو حاتم كما في الجرح والتعديل (8|510).

وأخرجه عبد الرزاق (#1133) من طريق سليمان بن موسى، وهو ضعيف قال عنه البخاري: &#171;عنده مناكير&#187;. ومتن هذه الرواية مضطرب في كل الروايات فلا يمكن تقويتها أو تصحيحها.  قال الإمام أحمد (في رواية عبد الملك الميموني): &#171;وعمر كتب إلى أهل الشام : امنعوا نساءهم أن يدخلوا مع نسائكم الحمامات&#187;، ثم قال: &#171;ليس له ذاك الإسناد&#187;.

11) ويشبه هذا ما أخرجه عبد الرزاق (#1135) عن محمد بن عبيد الله (العرزمي، ضعيف) عن أم كلثوم قالت: &#171;أمرتني عائشة فطليتها بالنورة. ثم طليتها بالحناء على إثرها، ما بين فرقها إلى قدمها في الحمام، من حصنٍ كان بها. فقلت لها: "ألم تكوني تنهي النساء؟". فقالت: "إني سقيمة. وأنا أنهى الآن أن تدخل امرأة الحمام، إلا من سقم"&#187;. وفي "لسان العرب" لإبن المنظور: &#171;النُّورَةُ من الحجر الذي يحرق ويُسَوَّى منه الكِلْسُ ويحلق به شعر العانة&#187;. قلت: هذا الأثر ضعيف ليس لهم به حجة.

فثبت بذلك أنه لا دليل لهم على ما يقولون. (إِن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلا الظَّنَّ وَإِنَّ الظَّنَّ لا يُغْنِي مِنَ الْحَقِّ شَيْئاً) . والصواب الذي لا شكّ فيه أن عورة المرأة أمام المرأة والمحارم هي كعورة الرجل أمام غيره (إن أمنت الشهوة). فإن قيل هل يجوز أن تخرج المرأة على النساء في الحفلات وغيرها وهي لم تستر سوى قبلها ودبرها؟ فنحن نقول لهؤلاء المشاغبين: هل يجوز عندكم أن يخرج الرجل على الرجال والنساء في الحفلات وغيرها وهو لم يستر سوى قبله ودبره؟ هل ترون أن من قال بأن عورة الرجل هي مجرد سوءتيه (وهم جمهور السلف) كانوا يقصدون ذلك؟! فكل جوابٍ أجابونا به، يكون جواباً على شبهتهم، والحمد لله رب العالمين.

 وأما نحن فهذه أدلتنا:

1– قال الله تعالى في سورة النور (30): (وقل للمؤمنات: يغضضن من أبصارهن. ويحفظن فروجهن. ولا يبدين زينتهن، إلا ما ظهر منها. وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن. ولا يبدين زينتهن، إلا لبعولتهن أو آبائهن أو آباء بعولتهن أو أبنائهن أو أبناء بعولتهن أو إخوانهن أو بني إخوانهن أو بني أخواتهن أو نسائهن أو ما ملكت أيمانهن أو التابعين غير أولي الإربة من الرجال أو الطفل الذين لم يظهروا على عورات النساء. ولا يضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن. وتوبوا إلى الله جميعا أيها المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون) .

وفي الآية دليلٌ على أنه يجوز أن تبدي المرأة أمام محارمها وأمام النساء المسلمات ما تبديه أمام زوجها. وهذا يشمل كل جسدها إلا الفرجين لقوله تعالى ( ويحفظن فروجهن) . وأجاز رؤية ذلك للزوج استثناءً كما في أوائل سورة المؤمنين.

قال ابن حزم في المحلى (10|32): &#171;وجائز لذي المحرم أن يرى جميع جسم حريمته –كالأم والجدة والبنت وابنة الابن والخالة والعمة وبنت الأخ وامرأة الأب وامرأة الابن– حاش الدبر والفرج فقط. وكذلك النساء بعضهن من بعض. وكذلك الرجال بعضهم من بعض. برهان ذلك قول الله تعالى {ولا يبدين زينتهن يخفين من زينتهن}. النور الآية. فذكر الله عز وجل في هذه الآية زينتهن زينة ظاهرة تبدي لكل أحد وهي الوجه والكفان على ما بينا فقط، وزينة باطنة حرم عز وجل إبداءها إلا لمن ذكر في الآية. ووجدناه تعالى قد ساوى في ذلك بين البعولة والنساء والأطفال وسائر من ذكرنا في الآية. وقد أوضحنا في كتاب الصلاة أن المرأة كلها عورة إلا الوجه والكفين. فحكم العورة سواء فيما ذكرنا، إلا ما لا خلاف فيه من أنه لا يحل لغير الزوج النظر إليه: الفرج والدبر. ولم نجد لا في قرآن ولا سنة ولا معقول فرقاً بين الشعر والعنق والذراع والساق والصدر وبين البطن والظهر والفخذ، إلا أنه لا يحل لأحد أن يتعمد النظر إلى شيء من امرأة لا يحل له -لا الوجه ولا غيره- إلا لقصة تدعو إلى ذلك لا يقصد منها منكر بقلب أو بعين. وقد روينا عن طاوس كراهة نظر الرجل إلى شعر ابنته وأمه وأخته، ولا يصح عن طاوس. وصح عن إبراهيم أن لا ينظر من ذات المحرم إلا إلى ما فوق الصدر. وهذا تحديد لا برهان على صحته. وليس هذا مكان رأى ولا استحسان، لأن المخالفين لنا ههنا بأهوائهم لا يختلفون في أنه لا يحل النظر إلى زينة شعر العجوز السوداء الحرة. ولعل النظر إليها يقذى العين ويميت تهييج النفس. ويجيزون النظر لغير لذة إلى وجه الجارية الجميلة الفتاة ويديها&#187;.

2– روى مسلم في صحيحه (1|266) من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : &#171;لا ينظر الرجل إلى عورة الرجل، ولا المرأة إلى عورة المرأة. ولا يفضي الرجل إلى الرجل في ثوب واحد. ولا تفضي المرأة إلى المرأة في الثوب الواحد&#187;.

ففي هذا الحديث دليل على التساوي في حدود العورة بدلالة الاقتران والقياس. وهذا هو الصواب في مذهب أحمد بن حنبل. وقد ثبت عندنا أن عورة الرجل من الرجل هي السوءتين، فكذلك المرأة. والذين قالوا بأن عورة الرجل هي ما بين السرة إلى الركبة، جعلوا ذلك للمرأة كذلك.

قال الإمام المرداوي في كتابه "الإنصاف في معرفة الراجح من الخلاف على مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل" (8|24): &#171;قوله "وللمرأة مع المرأة والرجل مع الرجل النظر إلى ما عدا ما بين السرة والركبة": يجوز للمرأة المسلمة النظر من المرأة المسلمة إلى ما عدا ما بين السرة والركبة. جزم به في الهداية والمذهب والمستوعب والخلاصة والمصنف هنا وصاحب الرعاية الصغرى والحاوي الصغير الوجيز وشرح ابن منجا وغيرهم وقدمه في الرعاية الكبرى. والصحيح من المذهب أنها لا تنظر منها إلا العورة. وجزم به في المحرر والنظم والمنور. ولعل من قطع أَوّلاً أراد هذا. لكن صاحب الرعاية غاير بين القولين وهو الظاهر. ومرادهم بعورة المرأة هنا كعورة الرجل على الخلاف. صرح به الزركشي في شرح الوجيز&#187;.

3– أخرج البخاري ومسلم –واللفظ له– عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن قال: &#171;دخلت على عائشة أنا وأخوها من الرضاعة. فسألها عن غسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الجنابة. فدعت بإناءٍ قَدْرَ الصّاعِ، فاغتسلت وبيننا وبينها سِتر. وأفرَغَت على رأسها ثلاثاً. وكان أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  يأخُذنَ من رءوسهن حتى تكون كالوَفْرة&#187;.

فقال القاضي عياض في كتابه "إكمال المعلم شرح صحيح مسلم": &#171;ظاهر الحديث أنهما رأيا عملها في رأسها وأعالي جسدها مما يحل لذي المحرم النظر إليه من ذات المحرم. وكان أحدهما أخاها من الرضاعة كما ذُكِرَ. قيل اسمه عبد الله بن يزيد، وكان أبو سلمة ابن أختها من الرضاعة، أرضعته أم كلثوم بنت أبي بكر. ولولا أنهما شاهَدا ذلك ورأياه، لم يكن لاستدعائها الماء وطهارتها بحضرتهما معنى! إذ لوا فعلت ذلك كله في سِتْرٍ عنهما لكان عبثاً، ورجع الحال إلى وصفها له. وإنما فعلت الستر ليستتر أسافِل البدَن وما لا يحل للمَحرم نظره&#187;. قال النووي في شرحه لصحيح مسلم: &#171;وفي هذا الذي فعلته عائشة  رضي الله عنها  دلالة على استحباب التعليم بالوصف بالفعل. فإنه أوقع في النفس من القول، ويثبت في الحفظ ما لا يثبت بالقول&#187;. قلت: فهذا دليلٌ على أن أعالي الجسد ليس بعورة.

4– أخرج مسلم في صحيحه (4|1730 #2206) عن جابر: &#171;أن أم سلمة استأذنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  في الحجامة، فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  أبا طيبة أن يحجمها&#187;. قال (رواي الحديث): &#171;حسبت أنه (أي جابر) قال: كان أخاها من الرضاعة أو غلاما لم يحتلم&#187;. قال ابن حزم: &#171;أم سلمة رضي الله عنها  ولدت بمكة، وبها ولدت أكثر أولادها. وأبو طيبة غلام لبعض الأنصار بالمدينة، فمحال أن يكون أخاها من الرضاعة. وكان عبداً مضروباً عليه الخراج&#187;. فلم يبق إلا أنه غلام لم يحتلم. والحجة في هذا الحديث أنه &#171;لا يمكن أن يحجمها، إلا حتى يرى عنقها وأعلى ظهرها مما يوازى أعلى كتفيها&#187; كما قال ابن حزم.

5– ثم إن الأصل في الأمور الإباحة. وهذا أمرٌ عمّ فيه البلاء. ولو كان هناك حديثٌ صحيحٌ لتناقله الفقهاء بينهم ولنقله الثقة عن الثقة حتى وصل إلينا. فلمّا عجز خصومنا عن الإتيان بأي حديثٍ صحيحٍ صريحٍ في المسألة، ثبت يقيناً عدمه. فلم يبق إلا ما قلناه من أن الأصل في الأمور الإباحة إلا ما جاء مخصص له وهو قوله تعالى (ويحفظن فروجهن) .وظاهر الآية معنا كما أوضحنا. ولا نترك كتاب ربنا لحديثٍ موضوعٍ أو قياسٍ فاسدٍ أو رأيٍ ضعيف.

 (وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقاً وَعَدْلاً لاَّ مُبَدِّلِ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ).

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> السفور يراد به الكشف الدائم من غير التقيد بالضرورة و الحاجة و لا غيرها ، و قد تكون المرأة سافرة عن جسمها كله و قد تكون سافرة عن الوجه فقط ، ثم يا أخ عبد الله أنا و إياك قد انتهينا و إنما الخطاب لهشيم 
> مع أني لا أؤيده على فتح موضوع جديد و قد سبق الكلام هناك فلا داعي لأن نكرر كلامنا


أصلحك الله يا اخي الكريم .. ارجو منك رجاء خاصاً ألا ترد إلا بعلم ... وتذكر قوله تعالى ( مايلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ) . 

ثم إني أرى أن لديك جهل مركب .. فهو باللغة أكثر من الشريعه . 

فهل كشفك الدائم لوجهك يعتبر سفوراً !!!  فإذا أعتبرنا ان كشفك لوجه مباح وهذا قطعاً .. وقد اثبت بأقوال أئمة السلف في صدر موضوعي هذا بقولهم بجواز كشف المرأة لوجهها . فلا داعي لكثرة الكلام بغير علم . فإن كان لديك علم شرعي عن السلف  فهات به وإلا فإن الصمت حكمة .. وفي الأثر ( من حسن اسلام المرء تركه مالا يعنيه ) . 

______________________________





> الأخ هشيم في قولك : 
> واما الذي اعرفه من احد كبار السن والعلم بأن اهل الأحساء وشرق المملكة وشمالها كانوا مالكية واهل الغرب والجنوب كانوا شافعيه فكان اهل تلك المناطق حتى قبل ثلاثين سنة تكشف النساء وجوههن ... ويؤمر الرجال بغض البصر . 
> أرجو عدم فتح باب النعرات ، و إن كان ما قلته صحيحاً و ما دام أن المشرف لم يحذفه فهل الشافعية و المالكية هم الذين نشروا هذا المذهب أو هم الترك ؟ الله أعلم علماً أنه من أشد من قاوم الترك أهل عسير و صنعاء و حضرموت و نجد و أتمنى من المشرف أن يحذف هذا المقطع من كلامك فإذا حذفه فليحذف الرد عليه


أصلحك الله .. فقد آن لبشير أن يمد رجليه . 

الجهل وما يصنع .. فمن المعروف أن مذاهب أئمتنا الفقهاء انتشرت في مناطق معينة من المسلمين فالمغرب العربي وموريتانيا وبلاد شنقيط وبلاد الأندلس  أنتشر عندهم مذهب الإمام مالك رحمه الله   .. وأما مصر والحجاز وجنوب الممكلة العربية السعودية  واليمن  فانتشر عندهم مذهب الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله   ... وأما نجد وأجزاء من بغداد والشام فانتشر فيها مذهب الإمام أحمد رحمه الله  .. واما باقي بلاد المسلمين فانتشر فيها مذهب الإمام أبو حنيفه  رحمه الله . 

وليس للترك ناقة ولا جمل في هذا .. إنما هو بجهود الأئمة والفقهاء من كل مذهب جزاهم الله عن المسلم خيراً . 

وأنا كل كلامي من كلام السلف وائمة اهل السنة .. فلماذا الإقصاء والحذف  أصلحك الله ؟

وأنصحك يا اخي الكريم بطلب العلم الشرعي على العلماء قبل أن تناقش وتنبري للنقاش .. فلا تشغلنا بما لا يفيد .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

يعني أنك ترى أن للمرأة أن تكشف للمرأة و لمحارمها جميع بدنها عدا الفرجين ، من غير ضرورة و لا حاجة و هذا مذهب أحمد و هذا هو الدليل 

1– قال الله تعالى في سورة النور (30): (وقل للمؤمنات: يغضضن من أبصارهن. ويحفظن فروجهن. ولا يبدين زينتهن، إلا ما ظهر منها. وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن. ولا يبدين زينتهن، إلا لبعولتهن أو آبائهن أو آباء بعولتهن أو أبنائهن أو أبناء بعولتهن أو إخوانهن أو بني إخوانهن أو بني أخواتهن أو نسائهن أو ما ملكت أيمانهن أو التابعين غير أولي الإربة من الرجال أو الطفل الذين لم يظهروا على عورات النساء. ولا يضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن. وتوبوا إلى الله جميعا أيها المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون) .

وفي الآية دليلٌ على أنه يجوز أن تبدي المرأة أمام محارمها وأمام النساء المسلمات ما تبديه أمام زوجها. وهذا يشمل كل جسدها إلا الفرجين لقوله تعالى ( ويحفظن فروجهن) . وأجاز رؤية ذلك للزوج استثناءً كما في أوائل سورة المؤمنين.

ليهنك العلم ! أما أنا كما قلت فعندي جهل مركب ! لأني أقول أن كشفي لوجهي سفور ! و إما أن أتكلم بعلم أو أسكت !
و هذا هو الفقه الذي يعارض به نقول الإجماع السابقة !

أترك الحكم للقراء و أقول هل صاحب هذا الفقه ، هو الذي يفهم النقولات المنقولة عن الأئمة التي في أول الموضوع ، أو الشوكاني و ابن رسلان و ابن عابدين و الجويني و الغزالي و الموزعي ، الحكم لكم

----------


## الحُميدي

> جزاك الله خيراً ، لكن هناك حجج حديثية و هناك حجج فقهية ، و الموضوع ليس مقصوراً على أحدهما ،


هذا لم أنفِه ..


لا أدري هل كتاب الألباني هذا طبع على حياة التويجري أو بعده؟...وأنا أيضا 






وأرجو منكم أن لا تحيدوا عن جادة النقاش ،....

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> هذا لم أنفِه ..
> لا أدري هل كتاب الألباني هذا طبع على حياة التويجري أو بعده؟...وأنا أيضا 
> وأرجو منكم أن لا تحيدوا عن جادة النقاش ،....


طبع الكتاب في حياة التويجري .. وأخبرني بعض من اثق به أنه حصل  لقاء عند الشيخ ابن باز عليه شآبيب رحمة الله ورضوانه  . وأعتذر التويجري للشيخ المحدث الألباني عن بعض الألفاظ التي قالها . رحمه الله التويجري والشيخ بن باز والشيخ الألباني وجعلهم الله في جنات النعيم وغفر الله لنا ولهم . والله المستعان

----------


## ابو عبدالله السبيعي

> قال ابن حزم في المحلى (10|32): «وجائز لذي المحرم أن يرى جميع جسم حريمته –كالأم والجدة والبنت وابنة الابن والخالة والعمة وبنت الأخ وامرأة الأب وامرأة الابن– حاش الدبر والفرج فقط. وكذلك النساء بعضهن من بعض. ...... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> 
> 
> وظاهر الآية ( ويحفظن فروجهن )  معنا كما أوضحنا. ولا نترك كتاب ربنا لحديثٍ موضوعٍ أو قياسٍ فاسدٍ أو رأيٍ ضعيف.



عقلي وفطرتي بله ديني وعقيدتي تأبى علي ان أقبل هذا القول الفاسد !!!  

عفا الله عن ابن حزم والالباني !!!!! 

والله ما رأيت بلية على اهل السنة كبلية المدرسة الظاهرية عليهم !!

ولكن لا نملك الا ان نقول : انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> عقلي وفطرتي بله ديني وعقيدتي تأبى علي ان أقبل هذا القول الفاسد !!!  
> عفا الله عن ابن حزم والالباني !!!!! 
> والله ما رأيت بلية على اهل السنة كبلية المدرسة الظاهرية عليهم !!
> ولكن لا نملك الا ان نقول : انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .


( علامة أهل البدع الوقيعة في أهل الأثر ) 
عقلي وفطرتي بله ديني وعقيدتي  يجب أن تكون منقادة للكتاب والسنه وفهم أئمة السلف فيها كاالإمام ابن حزم والإمام الألباني رحمهم الله . 

والفاسد والبليه هو تعصبك لجهلك  و لواقعك وردك لأقوال أهل العلم وأئمة الأثر .. وهذا القول ليس بملزم لأحد ولكنه بيان دين الله عز وجل وبيان المباح والمحرم منه .

----------


## ابو عبدالله السبيعي

الاخ الكريم هشيم :
 ارجو ان تحلم علينا قليلا , وان تنتبه لما سأقول , وتجيبني على اسئلتي :

اما الوقيعة في اهل الأثر فليس كما ذكرت , ففرق بين من ينتقد منهجا او ينتقد شخصا بعينه فضلا عن عالم جهبذ , كالامامين وانما دعوت لهما بالعفو , فما الضير في هذا ! 
واما ما يتعلق بمدرسة الظاهرية , فكلام اهل العلم في اهل الظاهر غير خاف على احد . ومن ذلك مثلا ما قاله الجصاص وغيره فقد عدهم جهالا وسخفاء الى غير ذلك مما ذكره فيهم حتى اخرجهم اهل المذاهب من دائرة الاجماع !!


واما ماذكرتُه -  انا -  من نبذ العقل والفطرة والشرع المطهر لهذا القول الفاسد , فتصديق ذلك حين تنكشف سوأة هذا القول اذا خرج من الاذهان وتمثل امام العيان !! 
وذلك بأن يقال على لازم اختيارك -  والخطاب لك يااخ بشير او من يرى رأيك , وارجو الا تغضب او تفهم خطأ لأنك تعتقد انه دين الله وانه الصحيح ان شاءالله على حد قولك - : 

( تنبيه : هذان السؤلان مفترضان وحاشاك ايها الكريم وحاشا اهلك الكرام من فعل ذلك , ولكنه افتراض حتى ينجلي الاشكال )

- هل ترضى ان يجالسك احد من محارمك وليس عليه من الثياب الا ما يستر سوأتيه !!

- وهل ترضى ان ترى ذلك منهم - بلا شهوة - !!!

فان قلت لا ارضى  ! 
فكيف تمنعهم من دين الله  , وتحرم عليهم شيئا أحله الله !!!

فان قلت : لا يمكن ان يحدث ذلك !
قيل : فما هي قيمة هذا القول على ارض الواقع  , بل ما قيمته في شرع الله !!

فان قلت :  يفعله من قل دينه او حياؤه !
قيل : لماذا اتهمته بقلة الدين والحياء وهو لم يفعل سوى شرع الله !!

ويقال لك ايضا : هل جلوس المرأة بين محارمها وليس عليها من الثياب الا ما يستر سوأتيها , مناف للحياء الواجب او غير مناف !! علما بأن الحياء الواجب يكون مما استقر في النفوس النفور منه !

فان قيل : ليس ذلك مما ينفر منه حتى يكون الحياء منه واجبا !
قيل : فمن ذا فعله من البشر , او يستسيغه من العقلاء , او يرضاه من المسلمين !!

فان قلت : لم يحدث من ذلك شيء ! 
قيل لك : هل يعقل ان يحل الله ما ليس بموجود او مالا فائدة فيه او مالا يليق او ما ينافي الحياء !


ومن حيث المعنى :
 هل يعقل ان يُحمل ثناء الله عزوجل على المؤمنين في قوله تعالى ( والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون ) ونحوها , ان يحمل ذلك على حفظ سوآتهم المغلظة من الأنظار !!

ارجو اخي هشيم ان تتكرم غير مامور بالاجابة .
ودمت طيبا .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ هشيم 

إذا كان من يرد مذهب النصف كم الذي جئت به ( جواز أن لا تستر المرأة عند محارمها و عند النساء إلا السوءتين دائماً من غير ضرورة و لا حاجة ) متعصباً لواقعه فجزاه الله خيراً فواقعه أحسن من مذهبك 

علماً أن كونك تنسبه للإمام أحمد أكبر دليل على أنك لا تعرف مذاهب العلماء التي نقلتها في أول الموضوع 

و اعلم أنك ستقف بين يدي الله أنت و الإمام أحمد و تسأل عن هذه النسبة ، فأعد للسؤال جواباً 

و لا تمد رجلك فقط بل تمدد كلك فلن نعتب عليك

----------


## من صاحب النقب

و نسيت أن أسألك :

متى كان أهل الظاهر هم أهل الأثر ، و هل السبب في ترجيحك لهذا المذهب أنك ظننت أن أهل الظاهر هم أهل الأثر ؟

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

1/ 



> واما ماذكرتُه -  انا -  من نبذ العقل والفطرة والشرع المطهر لهذا القول الفاسد , فتصديق ذلك حين تنكشف سوأة هذا القول اذا خرج من الاذهان وتمثل امام العيان !! 
> وذلك بأن يقال على لازم اختيارك -  والخطاب لك يااخ بشير او من يرى رأيك , وارجو الا تغضب او تفهم خطأ لأنك تعتقد انه دين الله وانه الصحيح ان شاءالله على حد قولك - : 
> ( تنبيه : هذان السؤلان مفترضان وحاشاك ايها الكريم وحاشا اهلك الكرام من فعل ذلك , ولكنه افتراض حتى ينجلي الاشكال )
> - هل ترضى ان يجالسك احد من محارمك وليس عليه من الثياب الا ما يستر سوأتيه !!
> - وهل ترضى ان ترى ذلك منهم - بلا شهوة - !!!


أخي الكريم؛ الإجابة تختلف بحسب الأعراف : فهناك شعوب ليست متعوّدة على هذا (كالشعوب العربية) فينبغي مراعاة العرف فيها و هناك شعوب (كالشعوب الأوروبية) هذا أمر عادي عندهم.
و هذا الترجيح ليس له علاقة بما وُجدَ من خلل في مدرسة أهل الظاهر.
و انظر إلى نقولك التي نقلت عن العلماء المتقدمين هل شيء منها دل على أن الكشف يكون دائماً حتى يستدل بها على نقض الإجماع الذي أورده المخالف ، أو كلها مستثناة لضرورة أو حاجة ، فإت بنص يقول بجواز السفور من غير ضرورة و لا حاجة

2/



> و انظر إلى نقولك التي نقلت عن العلماء المتقدمين هل شيء منها دل على أن الكشف يكون دائماً حتى يستدل بها على نقض الإجماع الذي أورده المخالف ، أو كلها مستثناة لضرورة أو حاجة ، فإت بنص يقول بجواز السفور من غير ضرورة و لا حاجة


أ) صدقت؛ ما نُقل عن من يجيز كشف الوجه من المتقدمين كلامه عن مطلق الكشف و ليس عن الكشف الدائم. و على طريقة من يعمل بدعوى الإجماع الظني فكلامك يا صاحب النقب ملزم : لما يلي :
- لا نعلمُ خلاف بين العلماء السابقين في احدى العصور على حرمة الكشف الدائم لوجه المرأة أمام غير المحارم،
- هناك من ادّعى الإجماع عليه من العلماء السابقين في احدى العصور،
- من نُسبَ إليه أنّه ادّعى الإجماع على أنّ وجه المرأة ليس بعورة كلامه ليس عن الكشف الدائم و إنّما عن مطلق الكشف.
ب) طبعا هذا الكلام سليم؛ على طريقة من يعمل بدعوى الإجماع الظني و يعتبرها حجّة شرعية، و النقاش مع هذا يكون حول حجّية هذا النوع من الدعاوى ؟ و ليس هذا مقام هذا الأمر.

----------


## الحُميدي

> و نسيت أن أسألك :
> متى كان أهل الظاهر هم أهل الأثر ، و هل السبب في ترجيحك لهذا المذهب أنك ظننت أن أهل الظاهر هم أهل الأثر ؟



سؤال يضحك و يبكي....

----------


## ابو عبدالله السبيعي

> بواسطة سراج بن عبدالله الجزائري
> أخي الكريم؛ الإجابة تختلف بحسب الأعراف : فهناك شعوب ليست متعوّدة على هذا (كالشعوب العربية) فينبغي مراعاة العرف فيها و هناك شعوب (كالشعوب الأوروبية) هذا أمر عادي عندهم.


حياك الله اخي سراج
اولا احب ان اهنئكم ياأهل الجزائر  على مسابقة القرآن الكريم التي ستقام في شهر رمضان المبارك , بلغناه الله واياكم  .

واما ما ذكرت اخي المبارك من ان ذلك امر عادي عند الشعوب الاروبية , فان كنت تقصد الكفار منهم , فهو صحيح بل أضف الى ذلك ابراز السوأتين ايضا !!!

وان كنت تقصد المسلمين منهم - وهم محل الكلام - فلا والله ما يفعلونه وحاشاهم , وليتك اخي الحبيب نزهت اخواننا المسلمين من هذه السوأة !!

واما على افتراض انهم يفعلونه , فذلك لتأثرهم بواقع الكفار وعاداتهم ! 
ولكن متى كانت عادة الكفار وعرفهم محلا للاعتبار !!!
بل اذا كان التشبه بالكفار محرم في لباسهم وهيئاتهم فما بالك في التشبه بهم في هذا الباب , والذي الاصل فيه الحرام ( واقصد الفروج )
فعلى فرض وجوده في المسلمين الاوروبيين فذلك اما لجهل او لحداثة اسلام او لبرود الديانة عندهم , وهذا خلل اخلاقي يتبع الخلل في الاصول , فلا عجب حينئذ !

وها أنت اخي الحبيب قد  اعترفت ان الشعوب العربية لا يفعلونه بل لا يقبلونه  ,  فلماذا  ؟! 
هل لكونه عادة وتعصبا للواقع ام عقلا وفطرة سليمين غير متأثرين بواقع الكفار وعاداتهم !!!!

فالعبرة اخي الحبيب بالعقل والفطرة السليمين من شوائب الكفر واهله .

ودمت طيبا

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

> حياك الله اخي سراج
> اولا احب ان اهنئكم ياأهل الجزائر  على مسابقة القرآن الكريم التي ستقام في شهر رمضان المبارك , بلغناه الله واياكم  .
> واما ما ذكرت اخي المبارك من ان ذلك امر عادي عند الشعوب الاروبية , فان كنت تقصد الكفار منهم , فهو صحيح بل أضف الى ذلك ابراز السوأتين ايضا !!!
> وان كنت تقصد المسلمين منهم - وهم محل الكلام - فلا والله ما يفعلونه وحاشاهم , وليتك اخي الحبيب نزهت اخواننا المسلمين من هذه السوأة !!
> واما على افتراض انهم يفعلونه , فذلك لتأثرهم بواقع الكفار وعاداتهم ! ومتى كانت عادة الكفار محلا للاعتبار !!!
> بل اذا كان التشبه بالكفار محرم في لباسهم وهيئاتهم فما بالك في التشبه بهم في هذا الباب , والذي الاصل فيه الحرام ( واقصد الفروج )
> فعلى فرض وجوده في المسلمين الاوروبيين فذلك اما لجهل او لحداثة اسلام او لبرود الديانة عندهم , وهذا خلل اخلاقي يتبع الخلل في الاصول , فلا عجب حينئذ !
> وها أنت اخي الحبيب قد  اعترفت ان الشعوب العربية لا يفعلونه بل لا يقبلونه  ,  فلماذا  ؟! 
> هل لكونه عادة وتعصبا للواقع ام عقلا وفطرة سليمين غير متأثرين بواقع الكفار وعاداتهم !!!!
> ودمت طيبا


أولا : جزاك الله خيرا على تهنأتك لنا فهذا من أدبك و حُسن معدنك و إن كنت أرى أنّ القول بجواز المسابقات في الأمور هاته هو قول مرجوح.

ثانيا : القول بأنّ كشف المراة جسمها لمحارمها عدا القبل و الدبر من التشبه بالكفار له و جاهته و لكن مقصودي الكلام عن الأصل يعني هل الأصل مباح 

=| يعني هو قد يكون من حيث الأصل مباح ثم هو مُنع لما فيه من مخالفة للعرف العام الموجود عند العرب المسلمين و لما فيه تشبه بغير المسلمين هذا مقصودي.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

أخي الكريم إمام الأندلس؛ مدرسة الظاهر لها مكانتها المحترمة في نفوسنا.

و لعله قد ظنّ بعض إخواننا أنّ ما رجّحه الألباني و ابن حزم -رحمهم الله- في مسألة عورة المرأة أمام محارمها مرتبطة بإنكار القياس =| فلذلك شنّعوا على أهل الظاهر

و قد أخطؤوا -غفر الله لنا و لهم-

و الحق أنّ هاته المسألة ليست بمرتبطة بموضوع القياس و قول علماء أهل الظاهر في هاته المسألة له مكانته و اعتباره و يخرم دعوى الإجماع

-وفقك الله-

----------


## ابو عبدالله السبيعي

الاخ الكريم امام الاندلس : ( اسأل الله ان يجعلك اماما للأندلس عاجلا غير آجل )
اكرر :  انا لست انتقد ائمة اهل الظاهر كابن حزم والالباني والشوكاني , وانما انتقد مدرستهم واصولهم .
بمعنى انني لا أرتضي اقوالهم التي خالفوا فيها اصول جمهور الأمة كالقياس واعمال المقاصد الشرعية - القائمة على النصوص - وجمودهم عند مفردات النصوص الخاصة والفاظها من غير نظر في تلك الاصول المعتبرة التي توهموا انها تخالف الفاظ النصوص .

واما التعصب , فقل من يسلم منه , الا ان بعضهم قد زاد عليه فرمى غيره بالسفه والجهل كما فعل الجصاص وكذلك ما فعله ابن حزم والالباني -  رحم الله الجميع - وكتبهم طافحة بمثل هذه العبارات الحادة , كما لا يخفى !

----------


## إمام الأندلس

[quote=ابو عبدالله السبيعي;131473]الاخ الكريم امام الاندلس : ( اسأل الله ان يجعلك اماما للأندلس عاجلا غير آجل )
quote]
امين وإياك أخي الفاضل..

----------


## ابو عبدالله السبيعي

اخي الكريم سراج الجزائري 

مسابقات القرأن : الامر فيها واسع ان شاءالله , والقول ببدعيتها له حظه من النظر ولكن ليس مطلقا . 
ولكن الذي اسعدني في ذلك ان تتبناها الحكومة - وهي من هي - وان تذيعها في القناة الرسمية , فلعله يكون بديلا لكثير من الناس وصارفا لهم عن قنوات الفساد , سيما في هذا الشهر الكريم .

واما اطرائك لي فهو بعض ما عندكم ايها الفاضل , وهذا اقل ما يمكن ان يقدمه المسلم لاخوانه .

واما ما ذكرته ايها الحبيب في قولك :




> و لكن مقصودي الكلام عن الأصل يعني هل الأصل مباح


فمن اين استفدت هذا الاصل ؟
فان الاصل في الفروج الحرمة , فكذلك كل ما كان طريقا وذريعة اليها بغير وجه شرعي .

ثم الاصل هو ما كان عليه المسلمون من الاستتار وحفظ ما دعت الفطرة والعقل الى ستره .

وعلى كل حال : فأنت ايها الكريم - من خلال كلامك - توافقني في ستر هذه الاجزاء واطراح هذا القول  .

ودمت بخير .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

اخي الكريم .. ابو عبدالله السبيعي      

أئتني بأدلة من الكتاب والسنة وأقوال أهل الحديث وأئمة المسلمين من السلف  أقبل منك  .. أما أن تأتيني بأدلة عقلية لتحاكم الكتاب والسنة إليها  فلا !  فالعقل يجب أن يكون منقاداً للكتاب والسنة لا العكس .. وأربأ بك يا اخي الكريم أن تسلك مسلك اهل الأعتزال والعقلانية . 

أما فريتك على العلامة المحدث الألباني رحمه الله  بأنه من الظاهرية وأنه ليس من اهل الأثر  .. فأن من له أدني نظر في كتب أهل العلم وبالأخص كتب العلامة الألباني يعلم أن الإمام الألباني من أهل الحديث وأفنى عمره في خدمة الحديث ... فأن كنت متعمداً أتهامه بأنه من الظاهرية فحسيبك الله وستقف أمام الشيخ الألباني يوم القيامة .. وتذكر ( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ) .

وأما الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله .. فقد شهدت له الأمة وأجمع القاصي والداني على إمامته وفضله وقولك فيه ليس محل نظر ولا اعتبار ...وستقف أنت والإمام ابن حزم امام الله عز وجل  فأعد للسؤال جواباً ... ويكفي رداً عليك وإثباتاً بأنه من اهل الأثر كتابه العظيم ( المحلى بالآثار ) .

----------

